# General > Music >  Charty gig for haemophilia scotland @ the park hotel

## zebedy

Haemophilia Scotland presents in partnership with Richie Campbell at The Park Hotel, A night dedicated to raising money for Haemophilia Scotland. WIth very special guest band ' The Andy Gunn Band '


http://andygunn.net/


It's sure to be a night for all to enjoy. 


With local bands, Pappaduke, Forgetting The Future & Alice And The Coolers. There is sure to be something for all ages! 


https://haemophilia.scot/

Charity Ref - SC044298

----------


## zebedy

THIS SATURDAY FOLKS

If you love a blues guitarist with all the feels! you don't want to miss Andy Gunn. One of the highlands best kept secrets this dude!

----------

